# Feeling Lucky



## Flowby Jonas (Aug 14, 2006)

Well I'm feeling lucky these days. No I haven't seen Dr Pimentel but I have gone 60+ days or so with nothing but a few minor urps. I have been going to an acupuncturist for that time and I have yet to be on the throne in pain and seeing stars. I usually get an episode once every week to two weeks and they can last a few hours to a few days. I have been using the "smoothie" with a lot of forbidden type items on it. The other thing is I haven't had anything cold that long either. All I eat or drink is hot and all my food needs to be well cooked. Now the herbs she uses are well known in China and here in the USA I have asked her but her English is not the best. So the " smoothie consists of one part each blackberry(now black plum, to avoid the seeds, its the same color as a black berry) blueberry, strawberry, apple, orange, kiwi fruit, asparagus, spinach, celery, tomato, cabbage, and carrots. This smoothie needs to be blended VERY well, and consumed with much care. not too much about 2 oz 3 times a day. I nuke it for about 2 mins and get it cooked well. It’s not bad after a week or so. She says the tummy is working hard to digest any food that is raw. I haven't had 60+ days in 3 years now. I wonder what it is that all of us that have this condition have in common?Now, this is working for me it may work for others I don't know but my acupuncturist’s name is Li Wha Wang, she wrote the Chinese Home remedy book. I had the good fortune to hook up with her in Portland Or. She says I need to boost my immune system. The herbs are doing this. The "smoothie has all the enzymes and fiber to help digest food. I have noticed that the one time I use digestive enzymes I had well digested food but got really constipated. I think that part of the problem with SIBO and IBS is that a lot of the enzymes get washed out and eating is hell until they return. I don't know about the rest of you but this is amazing. The only down side is the expense. I think the longer I stay regular, yes I said regular, the better I am getting. I know the idea of being regular is that a joke or what? I know this is a long uphill fight. I will keep you all posted.Christine


----------

